# Problemi dopo aggiornamento PAM [Aggirato]

## ProT-0-TypE

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Titolo editato:

Era " Mancata la corrente --> No Sound "

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Stamattina è mancata la corrente e ora ho dei piccoli problemi con la scheda audio..

Da root funziona tutto alla perfezione ma da user (sia da X che da console) niente suoni..

Esempi:

Da user:

```
$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Permission denied
```

mentra da root me lo apre correttamente

```
$ play *mp3

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Permission denied

```

e da root funziona perfettamente.. 

```
$ ls -l /dev/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 9  3 feb  2005 /dev/dsp -> sound/dsp
```

che è successo?Last edited by ProT-0-TypE on Thu Feb 03, 2005 3:00 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## codadilupo

hai provato a guardare in lost+found ? Comunque penso che una ricompilata generale di kernel e alsa possa sistemare tutto.

Coda

----------

## gutter

Controlla che il tuo utente sia nel gruppo audio e poi fai una verifica dei permessi dei device audio.

----------

## codadilupo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Controlla che il tuo utente sia nel gruppo audio e poi fai una verifica dei permessi dei device audio.

 

dice che prima della mancata corrente funzionava, quindi suppongo di si'  :Wink: 

Dici che puo' essere che a causa del trauma elettrico il file dei gruppi sia andato a chelle terre ?

Coda

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

in lost+found non c'è nulla. Il kernel l'ho già ricompilato ma non è cambiato niente, le alsa utils non ancora ma mi sembra strano che funzionino da root e non da user.

L'user è ancora nel gruppo audio ee per quanto riguarda i permessi:

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 9  3 feb  2005 /dev/dsp -> sound/dsp
```

questo dovrebbe leggerlo chiunque. Che altro dovrei controllare?

Panicoooo :'(

----------

## gutter

Vedi che quelli sono i permessi del link simbolico e non del file. Prova a dare un:

```

ls -l /etc/sound/dsp
```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

forse intendevi un:

```
ls -l /dev/sound/dsp

crw-------  1 root audio 14, 3  1 nov 13:11 /dev/sound/dsp
```

Edit:  ho appena dato un chmod 755 ma mi da sempre lo stesso problemaLast edited by ProT-0-TypE on Thu Feb 03, 2005 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Esatto piccolo errorino   :Wink: .

Prova a dare i permessi di lettura e scrittura anche al gruppo audio.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

già fatto:

```
$ ls -al /dev/sound/dsp

crwxr-xr-x  1 root audio 14, 3  1 nov 13:11 /dev/sound/dsp

```

ma ho sempre:

```
$ play *mp3

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Permission denied

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ops mi sa che con un 777 ho risolto   :Embarassed: 

Faccio un paio di prove prima di confermare

----------

## gutter

Sul DSP ci devi scrivere  :Razz: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho rebootato e sono tornato al punto di partenza:

```
ls -al /dev/sound/dsp

crw-------  1 root audio 14, 3  1 nov 13:11 /dev/sound/dsp

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

Se usi udev il problema dovrebbe essere quello che il device ti viene ricreato al reboot con i permessi vecchi. La cosa che mi stranizza è come fai ad avere quei permessi visto che da me sono corretti.

Prova a controllare il file:

```
/etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions
```

Dovresti torvare qualcosa del genere:

```

[CUT]

# audio devices

dsp*:root:audio:0660

audio*:root:audio:0660

midi*:root:audio:0660

mixer*:root:audio:0660

sequencer*:root:audio:0660

sound/*:root:audio:0660

snd/*:root:audio:0660

beep:root:audio:0660

admm*:root:audio:0660

adsp*:root:audio:0660

aload*:root:audio:0660

amidi*:root:audio:0660

dmfm*:root:audio:0660

dmmidi*:root:audio:0660

sndstat:root:audio:0660

[CUT]

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Quella sezione in 

```
/etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions
```

è esattamente uguale alla tua!

Ho provato a riemergere

```
 alsa-headers alsa-lib alsa-utils
```

ma non è cambiato nulla.

Se può servire gli ultimi pacchetti che avevo aggiornato prima che mancasse la corrente sono:

```
sys-libs/pam media-libs/libpng x11-libs/openmotif net-ftp/pure-ftpd
```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

potete postarmi il contenuto di questo file:

```
/etc/security/console.perms
```

----------

## zUgLiO

```

Scrofina zuglio # cat /etc/security/console.perms

# /etc/security/console.perms

#

# This file determines the permissions that will be given to priviledged

# users of the console at login time, and the permissions to which to

# revert when the users log out.

# format is:

#   <class>=list of regexps specifying consoles or globs specifying files

#   file-glob|<class> perm dev-regex|<dev-class> \

#     revert-mode revert-owner[.revert-group]

# the revert-mode, revert-owner, and revert-group are optional, and default

# to 0600, root, and root, respectively.

#

# For more information:

# man 5 console.perms

# file classes -- these are regular expressions

<console>=tty[0-9][0-9]* vc/[0-9][0-9]* :[0-9]\.[0-9] :[0-9]

<xconsole>=:[0-9]\.[0-9] :[0-9]

# device classes -- these are shell-style globs

<serial>=/dev/ttyS*

<floppy>=/dev/fd[0-1]* \

         /dev/floppy/* /mnt/floppy*

<sound>=/dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/midi* \

        /dev/mixer* /dev/sequencer* \

        /dev/sound/* /dev/snd/* /dev/beep \

        /dev/admm* \

        /dev/adsp* /dev/aload* /dev/amidi* /dev/dmfm* \

        /dev/dmmidi* /dev/sndstat

<cdrom>=/dev/cdrom* /dev/rdvd /dev/ide/*/*/*/*/cd /dev/scsi/*/*/*/*/cd \

        /dev/cdroms/* /dev/cdwriter* /mnt/cdrom*

<pilot>=/dev/pilot

<jaz>=/mnt/jaz*

<zip>=/mnt/pocketzip* /mnt/zip*

<ls120>=/dev/ls120 /mnt/ls120*

<scanner>=/dev/scanner /dev/usb/scanner*

<rio500>=/dev/usb/rio500

<camera>=/mnt/camera* /dev/usb/dc2xx* /dev/usb/mdc800*

<memstick>=/mnt/memstick*

<flash>=/mnt/flash*

<diskonkey>=/mnt/diskonkey*

<rem_ide>=/mnt/microdrive*

<fb>=/dev/fb /dev/fb[0-9]* \

     /dev/fb/*

<kbd>=/dev/kbd

<joystick>=/dev/js[0-9]*

<v4l>=/dev/video* /dev/radio* /dev/winradio* /dev/vtx* /dev/vbi* \

      /dev/video/* /dev/vttuner

<gpm>=/dev/gpmctl

<dri>=/dev/nvidia* /dev/3dfx*

<mainboard>=/dev/apm_bios

<burner>=/dev/scd* /dev/sg* /dev/pcd* /dev/pg* /dev/cdwriter /dev/scsi/*/*/*/*/generic

<usb>=/dev/usb/dabusb* /dev/usb/mdc800* /dev/usb/rio500 /dev/ttyUSB* \

      /proc/usb/[0-9][0-9][0-9]/[0-9][0-9][0-9]

# permission definitions

<console>  0660 <serial>     0660 root.tty

<console>  0660 <floppy>     0660 root.floppy

<console>  0600 <sound>      0600 root.audio

<console>  0600 <cdrom>      0660 root.cdrom

<console>  0600 <pilot>      0660 root.uucp

<console>  0600 <jaz>        0660 root.disk

<console>  0600 <zip>        0660 root.disk

<console>  0600 <ls120>      0660 root.disk

<console>  0600 <scanner>    0600 root

<console>  0600 <camera>     0600 root

<console>  0600 <memstick>   0600 root

<console>  0600 <flash>      0600 root

<console>  0600 <diskonkey>  0660 root.disk

<console>  0600 <rem_ide>    0660 root.disk

<console>  0600 <fb>         0600 root

<console>  0600 <kbd>        0600 root

<console>  0600 <joystick>   0600 root

<console>  0600 <v4l>        0600 root.sys

<console>  0700 <gpm>        0700 root

<console>  0600 <mainboard>  0600 root

<console>  0660 <burner>     0660 root.cdrw

<console>  0600 <usb>        0660 root.usb

<console>  0600 <rio500>     0600 root

<xconsole> 0600 /dev/console 0600 root.root

<xconsole> 0600 <dri>        0600 root

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Thx Zuglio, è uguale al mio.

Comunque ho cambiato

```
<console>  0600 <sound>      0600 root.audio
```

in

```
<console>  0666 <sound>      0666 root.audio
```

e ora il suono sembra funzionare. Ma c'è ancora qualche problemino

Ora faccio un po di verifiche

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è cambiata anche un'altra cosa..

Nel menu di uscita di gnome non ci sono più le voci per rebootare o per spegnere il pc

Come le rimetto??

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Ho risolto tutto. Il problema non era la corrente che è mancata ma l'aggiornamento di PAM!

Sono tornato indietro, dalla 0.77-r5 ho rimesso la 0.77-r1 è ho risolto tutto!

Titolo Editato

----------

## ErniBrown

visto che ho avuto lo stesso problema posto il mio errore:

```
 * Failed Patch: pam-0.77-console-reset.patch!

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/pam-0.77-r5/temp/pam-0.77-console-reset.patch-10877.out

```

e il contenuto del file di cui sopra

```

***** pam-0.77-console-reset.patch *****

========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/pam-0.77-r5/work/pam-0.77-patches/gentoo-patches/pam-0.77-console-reset.patch

========================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/pam_console_apply.c.console-reset      2003-07-08 05:16:28.000000000 +0200

|+++ Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/pam_console_apply.c     2003-07-10 22:50:26.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 16

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/config.y.az     2004-10-31 14:39:41.519539120 +0200

|+++ Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/config.y        2004-10-31 14:42:44.110781032 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/pam-0.77-r5/work/pam-0.77-patches/gentoo-patches/pam-0.77-console-reset.patch

========================================

patching file modules/pam_console/pam_console_apply.c

patching file modules/pam_console/config.y

Hunk #1 succeeded at 301 (offset -124 lines).

Hunk #2 FAILED at 317.

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file modules/pam_console/config.y.rej

========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/pam-0.77-r5/work/pam-0.77-patches/gentoo-patches/pam-0.77-console-reset.patch

========================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/pam_console_apply.c.console-reset      2003-07-08 05:16:28.000000000 +0200

|+++ Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/pam_console_apply.c     2003-07-10 22:50:26.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 16

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/config.y.az     2004-10-31 14:39:41.519539120 +0200

|+++ Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/config.y        2004-10-31 14:42:44.110781032 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/pam-0.77-r5/work/pam-0.77-patches/gentoo-patches/pam-0.77-console-reset.patch

========================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/pam_console_apply.c.console-reset      2003-07-08 05:16:28.000000000 +0200

|+++ Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/pam_console_apply.c     2003-07-10 22:50:26.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 16

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/config.y.az     2004-10-31 14:39:41.519539120 +0200

|+++ Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/config.y        2004-10-31 14:42:44.110781032 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/pam-0.77-r5/work/pam-0.77-patches/gentoo-patches/pam-0.77-console-reset.patch

========================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/pam_console_apply.c.console-reset      2003-07-08 05:16:28.000000000 +0200

|+++ Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/pam_console_apply.c     2003-07-10 22:50:26.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 16 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 16

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/config.y.az     2004-10-31 14:39:41.519539120 +0200

|+++ Linux-PAM-0.77/modules/pam_console/config.y        2004-10-31 14:42:44.110781032 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

```

A me non dice molto, magari a gente un po' più esperta...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è già uscita la nuova versione di pam, forse hanno risolto li

EDIT: Effettivamente per me si è risolto tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zoto

Secondo voi il problema che ho riscontrato nell'utilizzo del cd (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=278512) è causato sempre da PAM?

----------

## ErniBrown

Secondo me sì, ma lo dico così a sboccio. Comunque si fa presto a verificare: emerge sync e poi emerge -uDav pam

Così installi la versione aggiornata di pam e ti togli il dubbio

----------

## zoto

Non so proprio più che fare. La versione di pam è la 0.77-r6, ma continua a dare sempre il solito errore.

----------

